# Anyone heard from Noah?



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Just hoping he's okay...


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

No I haven't. I did notice that after he heard the VAR his post were short and far between, were as before he was very open in his posts.

I think he was hoping for the best and not prepared for the worst. The day he listened to that VAR he hasn't been the same in his posts. Reading his entire thread you can clarley see a change in his responses between his investigation phase and his d-day/confrontation period.

Before VAR confirmation of a PA, he has paraghraphs of things to say/write, then it was one sentence responses.

It may be that he has moved on with out his WW and this site is just one big trigger and has taken the steps to get as far away from this crap as possible.

Or he is in jail for offing the OM.


We can only wish and pray for the best, and that after his need to go dark he, comes back and updates.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Hope he's doing ok!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Yep. Feel for him. He was devestated. Haven't had an update from Bolio either. I hope things went well but I'm not hopeful - for either one.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

That's the guy whose wife told him she was hurt he placed a VAR in her car and caught her talking about sex sessions with the OM? And that if he brought up the cheating one more time they were over?

Damn, i hope the guy kicks that woman to the curb. She has no respect whatsoever for him.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Has anyone PMed him?


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

chapparal said:


> Has anyone PMed him?


I just did.


----------



## Louise7 (Nov 8, 2012)

the guy said:


> No I haven't. I did notice that after he heard the VAR his post were short and far between, were as before he was very open in his posts.
> 
> I think he was hoping for the best and not prepared for the worst. The day he listened to that VAR he hasn't been the same in his posts. Reading his entire thread you can clarley see a change in his responses between his investigation phase and his d-day/confrontation period.
> 
> ...


I hear what you say about his posts changing after listening to the voice activated recorder. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for him.


----------

